# Thor Wave????? Know Anything About These??



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

HEY!!! NOW WE'RE TALKING!!








That floor plan is exactly what I'm talking about! and in a fiberglass...
Here is one on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2007-Thor-W...emZ220149229019

Seriously, and here are the stats.

Overall Length 28' 6" GVWR 7,250 lbs. Fresh Water 38 gal. 
Overall Width 96" Dry Weight** 5,500 lbs. Gray Water 30 gal. 
Overall Height* 10' 5" Payload 1,750 lbs. Black Water 30 gal. 
Tire Size 14" Hitch Weight 650 lbs.

Never heard of it..I wonder about the quality?
Anyone been in one?

Oh..and it's the first camper I've ever saw that the actual tow length is SHORTER than the model. It's a 29BHS, but the tow length is 28,6. The box appears to hang over the hitch some.
We'll have to see more about it, but it looks good from here. Course, the Dutchmen did till I got more pix.








Thanks again campmg...
Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Here is an encouraging thread:
RV.net post about wave
Only big prob is the closest dealer is in Oklahoma...
Man..I am excited! This is truly the first camper and I feeel like I have looked at millions, that even meets what my family needs. double bunk, walk around queen, lots of counter space, EVEN has the sink outside the bath like we wanted, a skylite over the shower for my heighth, and...it looks cool. I don't have to give up my truckbed to a fiver, I can still get around a gas pump.
We'll just have to see what shakes outta this tree.








Just doesn't have the outside sink...









edit: that appears to be a vent over the tub/not a skylite.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck with it! It looks like a nice trailer. I guess that whole Thor California brand wasn't even on my radar screen. Keep us updated.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

campntn said:


> HEY!!! NOW WE'RE TALKING!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are working on several dealers for a Thor CA Tahoe 28' FW -one has the Jazz line too. Build quality, component quality and feature level are good for the $ on both of these Thor CA lines. Have not looked at a Wave model. At least on the Tahoe 28' the frame and axles are by Dexter Chassis (formerly Leland Engineering) /Dexter Axle -not undersized /marginal for stated capacity. Not sure of the frame/running gear components on the Wave.

Map Guy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad I could find something of interest. I was following your other thread as we have similar wants in our next camper. This plan seemed to have what we're looking for but I won't be changing any time soon. Let me know what you find out with your research and if you get to see one of these in person.

I've seen a few Jazz brands by Thor CA around campgrounds. There were two parked in spots next to each other owned by friends. The one guy liked his so much his friend bought the same one. It was a fiver though.

Mitch


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

[quote name='campntn' date='Sep 26 2007, 07:16 AM' post='251342']
HEY!!! NOW WE'RE TALKING!!









and I thought you talking about me









Thor


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

> and I thought you talking about me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha,,,yea, that too!


----------

